# power sports hobbies are they racing this year



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

just woundering


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

??????


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

I guess they must have closed that place up.


----------



## kazooracer (Jul 19, 2005)

A few more details might help, like state, city, heck even country.


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

Portage Mich. the old RL Hobbies HOWS THAT


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Hobby-sports.com

Doesn't look like any news news on their track page though...


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

just wounder it was a nice place to go to


----------



## PortageRacer (Dec 5, 2007)

Yes we will be racing this year it will be on saturdays 10 am the doors will open till 5 pm we will have a get together to talk about the track and what people will want to race. this will happen the sat after labor day please come and tell us what you would like to see. thanks


----------



## kazooracer (Jul 19, 2005)

How about some sort of spec class for those of us wanting to get back into the sport without spending the big bucks right off the bat? With the economy in the toilet it might attract some new blood. If GR and South Bend have figured out that a tricked out Recoil isn't a "spec" car maybe something similar can happen here?

Have things stabilized at the store? I heard from someone who said they lost a few people at the store in the past 6 months and was wondering who would be handling the track this Fall.


----------



## PortageRacer (Dec 5, 2007)

WE are trying to get a spec class /novice class or vintage class. would like to see people not having to buy every new thing out there. give us your ideas,and come out the sat the 6 of september and we will talk thanks


----------



## BobS311 (Dec 15, 2007)

Guys:
If you're looking for inexpensive, fun, competitive racing on carpet....you can't beat a BRP SC18V2M. Inexpensive to buy....easy to maintain and virtually unbreakable. Take a look at the you tube video for the BRP figure 8 race. This was an end of the season, "just for fun" race and even with all those crashes not a single car failed to finish the main. One last thing, these are the cars that beat every other 2WD pan car in national competition. And no....I don't work for them. 

I know it got me, and my son, back into RC racing again after touring cars got so ridiculous. 

Finally, you get the support that Bud Bartos (owner of BRP and designer of the car) provides. It is unparalled in my experince in RC, and that goes back to the eary 80's.


----------

